# Would love info about SchH clubs in DFW area



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

As I mentioned before, I'd like to investigate the possiblity of getting Cash involved in SchH. He's my Working-line pound puppy and is brilliant, drivey, and high-energy. Several folks have advised me to check out all the local clubs instead of just going to one.

Soooo. . . if you or someone you know has good things to say about any of the 4 DFW area clubs, please respond! And if you have not-so-good things to say please PM me. 

Earning titles is not the main thing to me. Bonding with my dog and giving him an outlet for his natural potential is the #1 thing I want. If he gets evaluated and they say he's not suited for it, we'll do something else. It's important I find people who won't look down on a neutered dog with no papers and floppy ears if he can work.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

I will be pleasantly surprised if you get any responses.









I asked the same 1.5 years ago and didn't get a single reply. So you're already doing better than I did after I hit the submit button.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Unfortunately, the Dallas area seams to be one area that there are not a lot of members on this board. We have a lot of Texas members but not really from the Dallas area that I remember.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqUnfortunately, the Dallas area seams to be one area that there are not a lot of members on this board. We have a lot of Texas members but not really from the Dallas area that I remember.


Unfortunately there are not a lot of Schutzhund clubs in Texas as it is. Surprising since it's such a huge state. There seems to be a decent number until you start contacting them and finding that they are no longer active.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I know someone that lives in the Houston area and due to the lack of trials, she changed to doing Mondio instead.


----------



## kcox82 (Nov 5, 2008)

http://www.dfwworkingdogs.com/

I actually just met a man randomly that is part of the club above. He had great things to say about it.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Since there are only 4 in the area and your pretty close to them all, I would just visit all of them. In fact that's what I did.


----------



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

Austin SchH Club
Daniel Grayson
1107 Castile
Austin, TX 78733
512-263-5441


Buena Vista Working Dog Club
Adrian Ledda
904 South Market
Carthage, TX 75633
903-693-9649



985-785-6506 
Coastal Bend SchH Club
Alex Amonett
2936 1st Street
McAllen TX 78501
361-362-7415 


DFW Working Dogs
Chris Bettin
6536 East Lovers Lane
Dallas, TX 75214
214-529-4750 


Greater Dallas Working Dog Club
Kathy May
9743 South FM 148
Scurry, TX 75158
972-486-3167



Lone Star SchH Club
Jessy Gabriel
505 County Road 197
Hutto, TX 78634
512-971-7243 


O.G. North Texas Schutzhund Club
Jacob Spoerl
12205 FM 2728
Terrell, TX 75161-7268
214-662-7886



San Gabriel Hund Verein
David Kroyer
1350 County Road 130
Hutto, TX 78634-3139
512-868-5810


Texas Working Dogs
Laurie Tollifson
6654 W. Line Road
Gainesville, TX 76240
903-429-6278


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: OkieAmazon
> Austin SchH Club
> Daniel Grayson
> 1107 Castile
> ...


Working club.




> Quote:Buena Vista Working Dog Club
> Adrian Ledda
> 904 South Market
> Carthage, TX 75633
> 903-693-9649


Working club but a good 3 1/2 hours from us.




> Quote:Coastal Bend SchH Club
> Alex Amonett
> 2936 1st Street
> McAllen TX 78501
> 361-362-7415


Not a working club. Paper club.




> QuoteFW Working Dogs
> Chris Bettin
> 6536 East Lovers Lane
> Dallas, TX 75214
> 214-529-4750


Working club.




> Quote:Greater Dallas Working Dog Club
> Kathy May
> 9743 South FM 148
> Scurry, TX 75158
> 972-486-3167


Working club actually in Waxahachie Tx.





> Quote:Lone Star SchH Club
> Jessy Gabriel
> 505 County Road 197
> Hutto, TX 78634
> 512-971-7243


Not sure but I think this is just a paper club as well.




> Quote:O.G. North Texas Schutzhund Club
> Jacob Spoerl
> 12205 FM 2728
> Terrell, TX 75161-7268
> 214-662-7886


Not active.





> Quote:San Gabriel Hund Verein
> David Kroyer
> 1350 County Road 130
> Hutto, TX 78634-3139
> 512-868-5810


Not sure on this one. I think it's a paper club as well.




> Quote:Texas Working Dogs
> Laurie Tollifson
> 6654 W. Line Road
> Gainesville, TX 76240
> 903-429-6278


No helper. Not active at the moment.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Dave Kroyer's club is most certainly active.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Oh yeah, there is also some other club who's name escapes me at the moment but google Melanie Middleton, it's where she trains. Call and talk to her.


----------



## kcox82 (Nov 5, 2008)

Were you ever able to go visit any of the clubs around here, would be interested to hear your input if you did.


----------



## ROBinTEXAS (Apr 20, 2016)

New, active club: Red River Working Dogs
They have a website and a Facebook Page.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Robin, why don't you start a new thread about your club instead of opening up old threads? This thread is 7 years old. 

ADMIN


----------

